# Mit PHP HTML dateien auslesen



## gunhero (6. Juli 2003)

sers

ich bin z.z. dabei ein script zu bauen, dass eine html-seite ausließt und die daten dann in eine sql schmeißt. ein anderes script wiederum ließt dann die daten der sql aus und liefert sie mir. 
jetzt habe ich nur ein kleines problem dabei. ich habe GARKEINE ahnung wie ich eben html dateien auslesen kann (also genauergesagt bestimmte stellen der datei). 
das forum habe ich scho durchstöbert, bin aber zu keiner lösung gekommen  
und nun wollte ich halt mal euch (meister  ) fragen, ob ihr mir dabei weiterhelfen könntet.

scho im vorraus thx
mfg
gunny


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juli 2003)

http://de3.php.net/manual/en/function.readfile.php
http://de3.php.net/manual/en/function.fopen.php
http://de3.php.net/manual/en/function.fread.php
- - -
http://de3.php.net/manual/en/ref.filesystem.php


----------



## Sway (7. Juli 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=638365#post638365
Da hat Caminus ein Script gepostet und der Teil 

```
// ----------------------------- Anfang tut.de ----------------------------
$url = $HTTP_REFERER;
$byte = fopen($url, "r");
$tech = array();
$zahl = 0;
while( !feof($byte) )
{
    $tech[$zahl] = fgets($byte, 1024);
    if( preg_match_all("=<title>(.*)</title>=siU", $tech[$zahl], $title) )
       break;
    $zahl++;
}
// ----------------------------- Ende tut.de --------------------------------
```
 sollte für dich interesant sein, wenn ich micht da nicht so ganz irre


----------



## gunhero (7. Juli 2003)

Okay ... Danke erstmal  

als nächste frage kommt natürlich gleich wie ich aus einer html einen ganz bestimmten text rausfiltern kann. soll heißen (wenn man sich eine tabelle vorstellt als html) welcher wert an der (irgendeiner bestimmten) stelle steht. 

mfg
gunny


----------



## Fabian H (7. Juli 2003)

Das wird etwas schwieriger, dazu brauchst du Regular Expressions ( = RegExp = Reguläre Ausdrücke), die mit Funktionen wie preg_match verwendet werden.


----------

